# Didn't Get Your "Race Fix" Last Week?



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Come on out the River Track this Friday night and "Run What You Brung." Race starts at 9:00 PM. $5 Practice and $5 to race. Payout for 1st, 2nd & 3rd is 70% of all the race entries. The remaining 30% will be held for the final race consisting of the top 10 points winners for the 10 race series. The pot is growing. The last race was held on 4/11/09. Jake took 1st, I got 2nd and I think that Mad Dog got 3rd. That means that X-ray swept the event. That's right, I am throwing down on all the Kyoshos, 8ights and so forth. Come on out show what you got!!!!!!!!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

if my CVD's come in, I'll be there


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Darren,
I seem to remember a electric truggy putting a whoopin on you in the second qualifier! Now what were u saying about 8ights?
Haha we will have to discuss this in the trailer. In depth!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I may come out and run nitro one last time.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

teddy aint goin to the river........................ "lockdown"


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

What you talkin bout Willis? 

I may be able to go...gotta see if the warden will let me out on good behavior.

If i do show this is all yall will be seeing :****....MY BACKSIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Question: I had to patch up my fuel tank lid. On the eight the back pressure nipple on top of the lid stripped out. So i used a little CA glue to lock it back up. Do you guys think that it will last with the fuel in there? I may try and go to the River Friday too. If this works I most likely will. 

What do you guys think. I think it should be a good quick fix until I get a new lid.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

carl, pm


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What tires to people usually run out there?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Karl, I would put Shoe Goo around the pressure nipple to be sure it doesn't leak.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, i heard that method too. CA is what i had at the time. I'll pick some up later. I think I am safe on the leak part, it just kept popping out. Ill run something around it though. thanks.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

kstoracing said:


> What tires to people usually run out there?


I've fun losi step pins, crimfighters and bowties, they all worked great for me... though the crimfighters and step pins hooked alittle better than the bowties, IMO


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, cool. If I can get the stamp of approval I will try and venture out there on this Friday.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The CA glue is more than likley not going to hold once you start jumping that car. I've sealed them with RTV before, but Shoe Goo is best. Stop by your friendly neighborhood Academy. You can buy a lifetime supply for about $5.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

LT280z said:


> Darren,
> I seem to remember a electric truggy putting a whoopin on you in the second qualifier! Now what were u saying about 8ights?
> Haha we will have to discuss this in the trailer. In depth!


 The whoopin only matters if it is the end of the race (insert menacing laugh here). Pack a lunch and come one!!!!!!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok Ill pick some up then. Thanks, CJ


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> Come on out the River Track this Friday night and "Run What You Brung." Race starts at 9:00 PM. $5 Practice and $5 to race. Payout for 1st, 2nd & 3rd is 70% of all the race entries. The remaining 30% will be held for the final race consisting of the top 10 points winners for the 10 race series. The pot is growing. The last race was held on 4/11/09. Jake took 1st, I got 2nd and I think that Mad Dog got 3rd. That means that X-ray swept the event. That's right, I am throwing down on all the Kyoshos, 8ights and so forth. Come on out show what you got!!!!!!!!


Sounds like fun!!! I won't know till tomorrow morning though.


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone talked with Ken about practicing at the River Track tomorrow night. I heard they were headed to Austin.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

got an email in to ken right now to find out.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I just talked to Ken and they are on thier way to Austin now. He said the track would be open put for practice only. I guess I will have to wait another week to kick some arse. LOL


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Im still gonna try to make it out there for some practice, darren?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

darrenwilliams said:


> I just talked to Ken and they are on thier way to Austin now. He said the track would be open put for practice only. I guess I will have to wait another week to kick some arse. LOL


Well Darren the HARC is in two weeks you mights as well marinade for a bit so the "Fix" will be well worth it. If not I know of some 10 step programs to help you cope...LOL :rybka:


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

I am still having touble with my 8ight T, but I will be there even if I am not running.. Probably around 7:00pm.. I may drive into sugarland before hand to get a few goodies..


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Adam,
I plan on getting out there about 11:00 and will probably leave around 6:00. What about you?
Rubine,
The fix can't wait 2 more weeks. Need it now!!!!!!!!! Ken said we would race next Friday night. He is still trying to whoop up on me!!! No 10 step program is going to help me. LOL
Looking forward to trying a few setup changes today.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

gleingo said:


> I am still having touble with my 8ight T, but I will be there even if I am not running.. Probably around 7:00pm.. I may drive into sugarland before hand to get a few goodies..


What type of troubles are you having? If its suspension/handling related i can help you out. If its a nitro tuning issue i would leave that to Darren. I have an 8ight T and am pretty familiar with the chassis tweaks so if you need a hand look for the Green truggy with flames and youll find me.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Rolling out from Northside around 1 and heading straight there.


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> Adam,
> I plan on getting out there about 11:00 and will probably leave around 6:00. What about you?
> Rubine,
> The fix can't wait 2 more weeks. Need it now!!!!!!!!! Ken said we would race next Friday night. He is still trying to whoop up on me!!! No 10 step program is going to help me. LOL
> Looking forward to trying a few setup changes today.


Leaving work at 11am and will be heading straight to the river.:bounce:


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

LT280z said:


> What type of troubles are you having? If its suspension/handling related i can help you out. If its a nitro tuning issue i would leave that to Darren. I have an 8ight T and am pretty familiar with the chassis tweaks so if you need a hand look for the Green truggy with flames and youll find me.


I am heading to Sugarland for some nitro 20%C and then back to the River Track. I had my Piston and Sleve pinched and I am still losing fuel and it runs about 230 for 4 minutes and then you notice a huge change and it blows up to over 300 and I have to shut it off with a 1/4 of a tank left. I am assuming that I need another engine or maybe just buy a new P/S. Those are the issues. I will bring it and let some of you look at it and make a decision. Any suggestions on a truggy engine. I am a novice so I am looking for $200 or so.
Glenn


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I have two very nice engines for sale that i could bring if you wnat me to. I also have a brand new unopened gallon of masterpower 20% i will sell cheap also. I will bring the motors with me for you to see.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im not rollin out until teddy stops by and gets me hahah Darren ill be there... gotta play with the new truggy before round 5


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

You could get both oof my engines and my fuel for $200. One has been run and the other is brand new with 4-5 tanks through it for break in.

If your interested bring some cash with you and maybe we can work something out.

We will be there by around 230-3


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Glenn, what you're describing is a classic air leak symptom. Could be tank issues like we talked about last week. Could be a leak around your carburetor. Could also be a leaking front bearing. Look for fresh fuel in any of those areas. I have the seam sealed on my 8ight tank just as insurance in case it ever cracks.


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a couple spare tanks ill bring with me to help you rule out your issue!

Man im helpful.....haha


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I've got that brand new 8ight tank in my tool box


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

enough aleady!!!! Holy Cow, my head is spinning.. 

Thank you for all the insight.. I will definately buy the 20%. That saves me a trip from Lake Jackson to Sugarland and back to the River Track.. I will also bring some extra money in case I decide to buy two engines... LOL.. I don't even race but what the hay!!!!.. I will just stay in town and get to the track around 3:30-4pm after school.

Thank you all again...
Glenn


----------



## kilana (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a blast at the river yesterday!!!

LT280z, your 8T was kickin' butt with that brushless setup!

Darren, I'll have to come out and race again so I can put the pressure on you and make you "choke"....LOL!

I hope to come out soon and do it again, y'all!


----------



## gleingo (Mar 15, 2009)

Adam, Darren, Teddy, Thanks again for all the help and parts. I got home and changed everything out. I did notice that the srew that pinches the Carb. had worked its way out a little bit. I took the carb off and cleaned it a little bit and screwed it back on pretty good so maybe that was the air leak. I will run it this weekend and see. Teddy, hold on to that engine. See you next time and thanks again for all your help..

Glenn


----------



## captdave (Mar 18, 2005)

If my old memory is still with me cause I do not race as I once did, If you close off the slide valve and blow on the pipe tubining one could rule out the bearing issue and maybe hear a leak? not all the time find the leak that way but good place to start. I guess we have all cooked a kick butt motor at one time becouse of a dog on air leak that kicks or axxxxxx! I have had those fuel tanks if you did not let the spring slam it closed would easy by air, if not first jump the tank would do it as I read in this post earler. See you guys at the river next week, bye the way Ken got back this evening, no trophy! hheheehehehehehheheh!


----------



## LT280z (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Kilana!:cheers:

Anytime Glenn..keep on coming out and running the truggy. Your driving was great so if the carbs fixed the Truggy guy's better watch out

I had a great time running this weekend, met a couple new people and enjoyed the River Track as usual

:coonTeddy


----------

